# Team Reel Worthless in Costa Rica



## Capt. Myles Colley

Video of our trip to Costa Rica. We fished on the Spanish Fly out of Los Suenos. 1st day was slow we only caught 2 sailfish. Day 2 was better we ended up with 14.


----------



## oxbeast1210

tried watching but link seems broken..


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

fixed


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

I figured out how to embed the video. Hope you like it. Thanks Myles.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper

Still doesnt work.


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

Video seems to be working now.


----------



## salt-life

when you click on the video it says its blocked from this website and under that it has a link that says watch it on youtube so it works, you just click that link (great video man)


----------



## Justin B

Great video. Looks like yall had an awesome time


----------



## Chris Phillips

Cool video! You might have a video producing future in Hollywood Myles...


----------



## Island24

Nice! I fished out of Los Suenos back in December and we caught a Blue and two sailfish. looks like you guys did a lot better!


----------



## Caspr21

Awesome Video! Congrats!


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

Video wouldnt play on phones and such due to copy right problems but I believe I fixed it . Thanks


----------



## scupper

Great video Captain Myles...I assume that wasn't you out swimmin' with that bad boy. 
Enjoyed it...thanks


----------



## Capt. Myles Colley

scupper said:


> Great video Captain Myles...I assume that wasn't you out swimmin' with that bad boy.
> Enjoyed it...thanks


No I dont get in the water unless I have too!


----------



## MSViking

Capt. Myles Colley said:


> No I dont get in the water unless I have too!


Amen Brother!!!


----------

